# Best water filters for coffee machine.



## stephhyland (Dec 6, 2021)

Hey there,

I am fairly new to this and recently bought myself a Sage model SES920 and want to make sure the water that I am using for it is proper. The water in my building is quite hard (between 3.5 and 4.5 gpg) so just wanted to ask for good water filter recommendations for the water of such hardness.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

If you want to go all out and for ease look at the osmio zero not cheap

Some bottle water can be good, ashbeck from memory

Most make their own, either by distilling or making ro water then adding back the minerals for coffee


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

could also use the stock filters with bottled water which would prob be a good combo too @Rob1 @MediumRoastSteam is ashbeck still the bottle of choice?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Cuprajake - in all honesty, I don't know. Some say it might be corrosive at steam boiler temperatures on its own. What I learnt since using Ashbeck and now on distilled + potassium bicarbonate, is that it's not only about calcium and magnesium, but also about the other stuff in it, such as chloride and sulphates.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

A year ago I would have recommended BWT Bestmax filter systems. But since Brexit (I'm guessing) the cost of replacement filters has gone through the roof. They are manufactured in Germany and not many UK companies import them.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Doubt it's Brexit to be honest. Lots of things have increased since. I think it's a combination of lack of supply, excessive demand and that aggravated by covid.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

there was a shortage of carbon, as it effected fishing poles,


----------



## stephhyland (Dec 6, 2021)

This very very helpful guys, I will look into your suggestions. I am sure I'll have some more questions soon haha.

Thanks again for your help so far!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I've never recommended Ashbeck, alkalinity is too low. It can be blended with other waters like Volvic or Waitrose essential....not sure if WE is fine on its own. One of Asda's own brands is a little better than ashbeck (still not ideal) but you have to be careful to read the label because they bottle a bunch of different sources under the same name.

Unfortunately I know virtually nothing about filters. Would say a zero water jug is the best filtration bar reverse osmosis. Other than that you're looking at very expensive BWT solutions to have proper control.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

umm, wonder where i picked that up then 99% sure it was one of the go to waters from reading this forum, oh well


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

It is often recommended by people, seemingly on the basis that "it doesn't cause scale" and that's the only thing they think about. Unfortunately it's not so simplistic as that.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm looking for a water filter cartridge to replace my BWT Bestmax. I've been recommended to use the Bestprotect instead. I had a Bestmax Premium but it can overremineralise the water with magnesium if left unused, which in itself can cause scale. Swapped to the standard Bestmax and never noticed a difference in taste tbh.


----------

